# Pens for the Troops – Request for Pen Donations



## juteck (Aug 28, 2011)

*Pens for the Troops – Request for Pen Donations*

  Please note that I requested and received approval from the IAP management to post this request for pen donations. 

  My twin boys started 4th grade two weeks ago at a charter school new to them. As part of the charter school requirement, each student earns service hours for volunteering, etc. Their class, as a whole, offers volunteer efforts to write letters and send care packages to servicemen and women overseas.  They would like to donate some pens to their 4th grade class to include in the care packages this year to the troops. 

  If you care to donate any pens to their 4th grade class to include in these care packages, please PM me. I will give you more information about the school and their project if you are interested, as well as a shipping address for any donations you care to offer.  If you do donate, please be sure to include a card or name tag along with your pen(s) so we can give you proper credit.  Their class will send several packages throughout the school year, so any donations received during this school year would be appreciated.


Thanks,
John Uteck
Charlotte, NC


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

John,

I'm sure I can send some. What sort of time frame/deadline are we looking at?

Carl


----------



## juteck (Aug 28, 2011)

This is an ongoing program throughout the school year, where they will send several packages several times a year. The only deadline would be the school year from now through mid-May or so.

John





steeler fan1 said:


> John,
> 
> I'm sure I can send some. What sort of time frame/deadline are we looking at?
> 
> Carl


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 28, 2011)

John, please PM me with further info. I already donate to the Freedom Pen Project and several individual service folks in Afghanistan and the Sinai. I would be glad to send some your way too.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pm me your address I got some I can forward your way.  

I just got some creeklines from smitty I can put together along with some others I already have made.


----------



## juteck (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a few old slims, and added a few new ones for part of my donation for the troops. I still have another 15 slims that are glued and trimmed waiting to be turned from wood, then 20 euros out of acrylic that are cut but need to be drilled and glued. Good thing they are sending care packages throughout the school year!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## juteck (Sep 13, 2011)

And thanks to Bill C. and Jim J. For their kind donations. These will be delivered to the school tomorrow for their first set of care packages.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## juteck (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh... and sorry about the crappy cell phone pictures from the kitchen counter with overhead light -- I still had to label my pens and put them in sleeves, then put together a package for the school for my sons' to bring in today. Too late/ too lazy to dig out the good camera.


----------



## juteck (Sep 21, 2011)

I just received an email from the teacher heading up this project for the school, and would like to share it with you.  Along with some more pens that I've made, and pens from other IAP members that have donated, the school will have plenty of pens to include in care packages being sent throughout the year.  Thanks again everyone for your help with this project.

_I have been very remiss in thanking you profusely for the beautifully crafted pens for the soldiers. We have 9 boxes ready to ship and we are sure these men will enjoy them so much. One can see the kind care that has gone into them. Thank you. Mrs Z
_


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 21, 2011)

John, thanks to the generosity of Ed and Dawn, I have 10 more slims to send to the class project for the troops. Creating pens for friends, family and resale is great, but it can't compare to the enjoyment I get when I create for the troops. Thanks to your efforts, and the Freedom Pen foundation, I have a good outlet for this. BTW, do you think there would be any requests for pens for the women troops? I certainly don't want them to think they are forgotten.


----------



## juteck (Sep 21, 2011)

t001xa22 said:


> BTW, do you think there would be any requests for pens for the women troops? I certainly don't want them to think they are forgotten.


 
Absolutely -- I'm not sure how the school determines where to send the packages, and I'd be surprised if the school did not have packages going to female soldiers. It might be that these last shipments were only sent to male soldiers.    I'm sure more "feminine" color choices would get circulated as needed.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe Mrs Z has been in the system a long time and uses "men" to include males and females as was customary for so long.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Included*



t001xa22 said:


> John, thanks to the generosity of Ed and Dawn, I have 10 more slims to send to the class project for the troops. Creating pens for friends, family and resale is great, but it can't compare to the enjoyment I get when I create for the troops. Thanks to your efforts, and the Freedom Pen foundation, I have a good outlet for this. BTW, do you think there would be any requests for pens for the women troops? I certainly don't want them to think they are forgotten.


 
I think most of the Pens for Troops projects send the pens to certain areas and whoever is there is welcome to have them.


----------



## juteck (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks to Chris (chris99210) for several donated blanks, and Ed (ed4copies) for several donated component sets, I put together another group of pens for the troops. 

I had the finished pens laying out this morning to take a picture, but they ended up in a backpack and to the school before I had the chance for the Kodak moment.   I have another batch of 10 in the works, and will snap a picture before I lay them out next time. 

This project also served a double purpose for my boys as well. They put together a presentation for their Webelos I den for their citizenship requirements, highlighting that these pens along with donated note paper were being given to the soldiers to enable them to write letters back home to family and friends.

Thanks again Chris and Ed for your generous donations. The troops receiving these packages from their 4th grade class will surely treasure these.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 26, 2012)

pm me your address.....


----------



## keithlong (Mar 26, 2012)

PM me your address, and I will send you some.


----------



## juteck (Apr 14, 2012)

keithlong said:
			
		

> PM me your address, and I will send you some.



Thanks Keith! Your pens came in yesterday's mail.  These will go to the school on Monday for the next packages going to the troops!   

The participation from IAP members for this school sponsored program has been great, and only helps teach the kids about the importance of supporting the troops.  Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## keithlong (Apr 14, 2012)

Glad to help out.


----------

